# Bug safe plants?



## gingerjessie (Mar 24, 2021)

I'm hoping I can get some advice. I now have a complete list of plants I have whish I am hoping to plant up in a giant invertebrate fores setting (millipedes and roaches mostly). Are any of these going to be an issue:
Ficus alii, tradescantia, spider plant, lady fern, Boston fern, croton (several types)?   I can provide images if necessary. Hope you guys can help


----------



## The Snark (Mar 24, 2021)

Search engine -> (plant name) toxin. If toxin is present search the specific chemical and determine the nature of the hazard.
Example: Cherry toxin. Cherry in Prunus family. Prunus toxin = Hydrocyanic acid. (prussic acid). Hazardous to all fish, mammals.and many invertebrates.


----------



## Scp682 (Mar 24, 2021)

Pothos is one of the only reliable plants you can just root a cutting in water stick in the enclosure and know it will do well. It's not picky. It's a great houseplant too, just keep a master plant of it and take cuttings every now and then to keep them on hand for any projects. its toxic to cats but I've never had one try to to eat it. I've had it growing in snail tanks for years and they eat it and never had any issues. Anything else will need more exact care to keep alive so you'll have to accommodate each ones needs individually. Remember plants need light and most inverts are photosensitive and would benefit not having all the light needed for most plants except maybe the ferns.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## The Snark (Mar 24, 2021)

Scp682 said:


> Remember plants need light


And on that note, always pay attention to possible members of the Solenaceae family of plants. A very common extremely diverse plant with well over 2000 species that can pack a built in insecticide. Harmless species such as potato, egg plant, peppers and so on develop the toxin usually in direct proportion to the light they are exposed to.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scp682 (Mar 24, 2021)

The Snark said:


> And on that note, always pay attention to possible members of the Solenaceae family of plants. A very common plant with well over 2000 species that can pack a built in insecticide. Harmless species such as potato, egg plant, peppers and so on develop the toxin usually in direct proportion to the light they are exposed to.


Yes, but luckily there probably aren't many if any Solenacids available as terrarium plants. But there certainly are plenty of others that do pose a threat to inverts, just because it affects a bug doesn't mean it will a human and vice versa. Just do your research and avoid conifers and anything aromatic. Remember plants that produce strong fragrance substances (like the mint family) produce those compounds as pesticides. Plants have had a long time to develop defenses against getting eaten.


----------



## The Snark (Mar 24, 2021)

Scp682 said:


> Yes, but luckily there probably aren't many if any Solenacids available as terrarium plants. But there certainly are plenty of others that do pose a threat to inverts,


On the one hand, there are a few very conscientious plant growers out there. A FEW. On the other hand.... I visited a factory farm down in Korat. They produce and ship anywhere from 100,000 to over 1,000,000 plants PER DAY!. The criteria for what they grow is what will survive fumigation and remain healthy in appearance for three months. ANY plant that can be rapidly grown from seed or cutting is produced. These factory farms are where all big box stores get their plants.

(It was easy to find that farm. The reek of pesticides from a mile away guided us.)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Matts inverts (Mar 24, 2021)

If you want a safe plant, try to find them at a reptile store because they are safe if they are in one of those stores


----------



## The Snark (Mar 25, 2021)

Matts inverts said:


> If you want a safe plant, try to find them at a reptile store because they are safe if they are in one of those stores


No disrespect intended but caution and a little sleuthing strongly advised. The market is flooded with questionable plants and what store owner or business is going to turn down stocking up with a few hundred for literally pocket change then turning them around for $5 to $10 each? Best of all, no liability! Pure buyer beware.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Matts inverts (Mar 25, 2021)

sorry. All my shops grow their own on coco peat and organic reptibark and sell but you should be careful.


----------



## The Snark (Mar 25, 2021)

Matts inverts said:


> All my shops grow their own on coco peat and organic reptibark


You have them posted somewhere? Be handy for people.

I heard of a new nasty the other day. A chemical added to the potting 'soil' that is a pesticide and shortens the export fumigation time by something like 95%.


----------



## Matts inverts (Mar 25, 2021)

No I meant a shop near me sells them. I grow my own but never sell them. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Matts inverts (Mar 25, 2021)

I might sell some pothos later but I don’t want to because I have tons of tanks and even though I grow a ton, I also manage to kill the plant.


----------



## gingerjessie (Mar 27, 2021)

Thank you for all your wonderful advice. I can't get pothos here sadly but I got plenty of ferns etc. My project is nearly complete of repurposing a Jewell 90 fish tank to a forest floor tank

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## The Snark (Mar 27, 2021)

Photos of your masterpiece would be much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matts inverts (Mar 27, 2021)

Why can’t you get pothos? It’s sold everywhere by my house


----------



## gingerjessie (Mar 28, 2021)

Matts inverts said:


> Why can’t you get pothos? It’s sold everywhere by my house


I have tried everywhere I can think of. I live on a small island with slim pickings. I think I have enough though


----------



## Dry Desert (Mar 28, 2021)

gingerjessie said:


> I have tried everywhere I can think of. I live on a small island with slim pickings. I think I have enough though





gingerjessie said:


> I have tried everywhere I can think of. I live on a small island with slim pickings. I think I have enough though


I see you are from England, every garden centre, reptile shop, even supermarkets sell pothos. Don't know which small island you refer to, but regular plane and ferry services supply offshore islands.


----------



## gingerjessie (Mar 28, 2021)

Dry Desert said:


> I see you are from England, every garden centre, reptile shop, even supermarkets sell pothos. Don't know which small island you refer to, but regular plane and ferry services supply offshore islands.


I live on the isle of wight. I have tried the plant shops I can think of and none there. It was hard enough getting privet lol. I have had negative experiences with buying plants online because shipping can be lengthy and costly here at times. I think I have enough though. All I gotta do is thoroughly clean them all, repot in non harmful substrate and grow out for about 30 days and pretty sure it should all be safe then. The final cut are ficus Benjamina, spider plant, lady fern, Boston fern and tradescantia.


----------



## Dry Desert (Mar 28, 2021)

gingerjessie said:


> I live on the isle of wight. I have tried the plant shops I can think of and none there. It was hard enough getting privet lol. I have had negative experiences with buying plants online because shipping can be lengthy and costly here at times. I think I have enough though. All I gotta do is thoroughly clean them all, repot in non harmful substrate and grow out for about 30 days and pretty sure it should all be safe then. The final cut are ficus Benjamina, spider plant, lady fern, Boston fern and tradescantia.


I suppose with the ole Covid you can't just jump on the ferry at the moment as you used to. A little "landlocked' at the moment. Sorry I completely forgot about the travel restrictions. The plants you have will be fine and we need photos when established.


----------



## The Snark (Mar 28, 2021)

gingerjessie said:


> It was hard enough getting privet lol.


Just keep Privet away from your critters! Glycosides. And mature privet doesn't make the friendliest neighbor to other plants. Great for bordering lawns as grass won't normally grow near it.


----------



## ErgonomicGrip (Apr 2, 2021)

Because even "terrarium-safe" plants can still have pesticides, fertilizers and pests on them, I'd recommend checking out SerpaDesign's vid on cleaning plants for terrarium use.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gingerjessie (Apr 7, 2021)

The Snark said:


> Just keep Privet away from your critters! Glycosides. And mature privet doesn't make the friendliest neighbor to other plants. Great for bordering lawns as grass won't normally grow near it.


I needed it for black beauties


----------



## gingerjessie (Apr 7, 2021)

Very difficult to see without the light on but not set up the bracket for the plant light yet. Just letting the plants settle. Will be posting once everything's established


----------



## gingerjessie (Apr 8, 2021)

Very difficult to see without the light on but not set up the bracket for the plant light yet. Just letting the plants settle. Will be posting once everything's established


----------

